#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός ανεμοπίεσης σε θολωτές στέγες (EC1)

## arislar1

Καλημέρα, θα ήθελα τη γνώμη σας σχετικά με τον υπολογισμό της ανεμοπίεσης σε κτίριο κάτοψης σχήματος σπείρας.
Η σκέψη μου είναι να το προσεγγίσω  σύμφωνα με τον ΕΚ 1.4 σχήμα 7.12 (θολωτή στέγη με κυκλική βάση). Παρόλα αυτά το b δεν είναι ίσο με το d και επίσης λόγω σχήματος (σπείρα) δημιουργείται μια ασυνέχεια. Ακόμη, η στέγη μου είναι πολύριχτη και το κέντρο της δεν ταυτίζεται με το κ.β της κάτοψης.

Θα ήταν σωστό να υπολογίσω τους συντελεστές Cpe10 για στέγη και τοίχους αναγάγοντας το σχήμα κάτοψης σε ένα ισοδύναμο κυκλικό με το κέντρο της στέγης να ταυτίζεται με το κέντρο της κάτοψης? Το να θεωρήσω ότι η στέγη μου είναι θολωτή είναι σωστό? Ποια είναι η γνώμη σας?

Είμαι νέος μηχανικός και δεν έχω ξαναδεί κάτι παρόμοιο. Οποιαδήποτε παράθεση σε βιβλιογραφία ευπρόσδεκτη.

Επισυνάπτω φωτογραφίες από κάτοψη, όψη, νομογράφημα ΕΚ.

Επειδή ενδεχομένως οι διαστάσεις να μην είναι ευδιάκριτες τις αναφέρω παρακάτω.
Κάτοψη :   Κατα x (d): 8.8m, ασυνέχεια 1.9m. Κατα y (b): 7.6m
Όψη: d= 8.8m, Ύψος κτιρίου (h) = 5.5m, Ύψος στέγης (f) = 1.5m

----------


## Xάρης

Οι ευρωκώδικες και ειδικότερα το 1.4 που αφορά τα φορτία ανέμου, δεν μπορούν να καλύπτουν κάθε περίπτωση κατασκευής που μπορεί να σκεφτεί ένας αρχιτέκτονας.
Καλύπτουν κάποιες γενικές μορφές και από εκεί και πέρα ο μηχανικός καλείτει να συνδυάσει περιπτώσεις και διατάξεις που αναφέρονται σε διάφορα κεφάλαια.

Στη θέση σου θα υπολόγιζα τα φορτία ως να έχω ένα θόλο διαμέτρου 7,60μ.
Στο τμήμα πέρα από το περίγραμμα του κύκλου θα εφάρμοζα το φορτίο που εφαρμόζεται στο πιο απομακρυσμένο από το κέντρο του κύκλου τμήμα (Α / C).

----------

